
Mick Jagger to Andy Warhol - ctingom
http://www.burstoid.com/2009/10/16/mick-jagger-to-andy-warhol
======
Pahalial
This looks like a direct no-attribution repost from Letters of Note (sept. 28
post, recently re-popularized):

[http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/09/i-leave-it-in-your-
capa...](http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/09/i-leave-it-in-your-capable-
hands.html)

Letters of Note is a fantastic site, and there are several other
amusing/interesting ones on there despite the site's youth.

~~~
spencerfry
Just noticed this on Hacker News. It's been a busy day at the office, so
haven't had a chance to see this post until now. I actually curate Burstoid as
a side not-for-profit project. I did attribute it to the source swiss-miss.com
where I saw it earlier today in my feed reader. Never saw the original site,
because she didn't link to it -- it looks as if she was pointed to it via
Twitter. Regardless, it's a neat letter and I'm glad someone submitted it to
Hacker News for all to see.

~~~
Pahalial
Sorry, didn't really mean to imply it was intentional, i know these things get
lost 'in the tubes' (although I did actually miss the source tagging the first
time) - regardless, I stand by my post in support of Letters of note!

~~~
spencerfry
S'all good. :) Definitely not intentional, though. Also, added a link back to
them.

------
yan
Wow, Jagger was 26 when he wrote this. Writing one of America's top artists
with such informality and confidence is amazing

~~~
jonknee
Jagger was also one of America's top artists at the time.

~~~
J_McQuade
America's?

------
grinich
_"... and please write back saying how much money you would like."_

~~~
conover
A testament to success: when you can name your own price.

~~~
grinich
or jagger didn't care

~~~
amouat
Yes, I somehow doubt Jagger expected to personally foot the bill.

------
katon
I also visited both Mr. Cefalu's and Mr. Pasche's web sites and I have to tell
you straight up, Mr. Cefalu's site is off the hook. He has done over 209 album
covers and has some really incredible original album cover art and prints from
the originals for sale. I highly recommend that everyone should check it out
at: www.originalalbumcoverart.com I assure you it won't be a waste of your
time. - Neo

------
hnhg
For those who can access it, this BBC radio show has some great background on
Warhol -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00n3t6y/Archive_on_4_W...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00n3t6y/Archive_on_4_When_Bailey_Met_Warhol/)

It features Jerry Hall (Mick Jagger's Ex) interviewing David Bailey on his
time making a documentary on Warhol.

------
clutchski
the lesson: hire talent and get the hell out of the way.

also, get this record. it is a masterpiece.

------
grinich
I don't think Warhol did the Russian cover.

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/fe/Sticky-
Fingers...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/fe/Sticky-Fingers-
Russian-Cover.jpg)

------
katon
I just read both stories on -line at "RockPop" and according to both separate
timelines it seems as though Mr. Cefalu's logo was done a good 3 months before
Mr. Pasche's. - Neo

------
KC8ZKF
What album was this?

~~~
paulreiners
"Sticky Fingers", I think. The famous 'zipper cover'.

~~~
amouat
A bit of digging (<http://www.iorr.org/talk/read.php?1,1138009,1138221>)
suggests it was originally meant for "Through the past, darkly", which was a
hits album (released in 1969).

Warhol never recieved the materials in time and ended up doing the Sticky
Fingers cover instead.

I believe Warhol also designed the famous Rolling Stones lips logo.

~~~
kree10
I thought the logo was Warhol too, but it was somebody else:
<http://www.johnpasche.com/>

[edit: googling I see there's some controversy about whether it was Pasche or
another artist named Ernie Cefalu. Either way, not Warhol]

~~~
katon
I read both stories on-line at "RockPop" and according to their separate
timelines, it looks like Mr. Cefalu was first with his logo by a good 3 months
before Mr.Pasche. - Neo

